# Where to get header piping/flange material?



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

I'm trying to build a turbo header, and I need to find a good place that sells thick steel slabs, and 90 degree elbows that are header-worthy. I need ~1.5 inch pipes. Somebody recommended steam pipe but I can't find any place that sells it... Home depot sells thick steel pipe elbows in 1.5 inch diameter that I think will work, but I can't be too sure about it. I still need to get flange material, anyway. Online stores would be the best.
Also, what's the best way to cut those big holes? I've seen some hole saws for wood, they don't make those for steel, do they? I have no problem doing it the old drill'n'file way, but something faster would definetely be a better idea.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> I'm trying to build a turbo header, and I need to find a good place that sells thick steel slabs, and 90 degree elbows that are header-worthy. I need ~1.5 inch pipes. Somebody recommended steam pipe but I can't find any place that sells it... Home depot sells thick steel pipe elbows in 1.5 inch diameter that I think will work, but I can't be too sure about it. I still need to get flange material, anyway. Online stores would be the best.
> Also, what's the best way to cut those big holes? I've seen some hole saws for wood, they don't make those for steel, do they? I have no problem doing it the old drill'n'file way, but something faster would definetely be a better idea.


http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wess said:


> http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html


Saw that one. I was looking for something more, err, raw. As in, if I'm doing it myself, I'm doing it myself. I don't like their short'n'fat elbow construction, either. I was thinking of 4 thin (the tube diameter, not the wall) 90 degree smooth bends, merged into a T28 inlet.
Basically what I need is thick-walled steel bends with about 4-6 inch bend radius, and some metal sheets ~10mm thick.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> Saw that one. I was looking for something more, err, raw. As in, if I'm doing it myself, I'm doing it myself. I don't like their short'n'fat elbow construction, either. I was thinking of 4 thin (the tube diameter, not the wall) 90 degree smooth bends, merged into a T28 inlet.
> Basically what I need is thick-walled steel bends with about 4-6 inch bend radius, and some metal sheets ~10mm thick.


Their flange is a great place to start. The weld el's they sell are what 9" of all log manifolds are made of, in fact many people make short rnner manifolds out of them as well.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wess said:


> Their flange is a great place to start. The weld el's they sell are what 9" of all log manifolds are made of, in fact many people make short rnner manifolds out of them as well.


Yeah, but I want my own engine-side flange - 75$ for a piece of metal with holes in it is a bit high. Neither do I want to pay 10 dollars plus shipping for bends that cost $2.39  I'll consider their turbo-side flanges, though - those appear to be reasonably priced and well-made.

OTOH, the bends they sell are either .188 or .125 wall thickness - and home depot sells what I think are .125 pipes that would suit me perfectly. I'll check them out, if they're too thin I'll get a picture to show what kind of bends I need, at least.

BTW, wess, how thick are your header pipes?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> Yeah, but I want my own engine-side flange - 75$ for a piece of metal with holes in it is a bit high. Neither do I want to pay 10 dollars plus shipping for bends that cost $2.39  I'll consider their turbo-side flanges, though - those appear to be reasonably priced and well-made.
> 
> OTOH, the bends they sell are either .188 or .125 wall thickness - and home depot sells what I think are .125 pipes that would suit me perfectly. I'll check them out, if they're too thin I'll get a picture to show what kind of bends I need, at least.
> 
> BTW, wess, how thick are your header pipes?


 The manifold your going to make WILL crack if you use the parts your talking about. 

I'm just gonna say good luck on this one.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wess said:


> The manifold your going to make WILL crack if you use the parts your talking about.
> 
> I'm just gonna say good luck on this one.


Why? Those are steam pipes, same stuff as sold at JGS. Obviously, if that site says "Heavy enough to support any turbo with the proper welding" about their 1/8th inch thick steam pipes, then Home Depot 1/8th inch steam piping should be just as good, no? Especially since the diameter is smaller.
I have no problem with getting the "proper welding" part done, so I don't see any reason for the headers to crack.
You don't get kickbacks from JGS by any chance, do you 

As for flanges...
Turns out, people use regular holesaws for mild and stainless steel to make holes in flanges, which makes fabricating your own flanges damn easy.
Also, the problem with using thinner flanges is welding difficulty and warpage - using a 1/2 inch thick flange instead of the ususal 1/4 or 3/8 allows for a thinner pipe wall, and allows you to smoothly port the header to match the exhaust openings on the head. Hence, I'd like to get a 1/2 inch plate instead of the 3/8 I wanted.


----------

